
Show HN: Image compression (upto 96% reduction in size) - laflame2
https://github.com/harmankang/image-compressor
======
drdeca
I'm confused. Does this just act as a wrapper around the php function
imagejpg?

It looks like the compress function just, makes sure the file names are set up
ok, and then uses the built in function imagejpeg (and also deletes the copy
of the image that was passed as an argument I guess? I didn't read it
closely.)

I think I'm likely missing something

~~~
microwavecamera
That's what it seems to be. I can't see what else it does.

[https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.imagejpeg.php](https://secure.php.net/manual/en/function.imagejpeg.php)

